# Would you give up a solid day job to become a full time instructor?



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

this question is really more for those established 9-5 slaves but ive been toying with the idea of how cool it would be to be a full time instructor during the winter. 
yes i realize the downsides and obvious pay cuts but its just a pipe dream thats fun to think about.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Imo, as being a night shifter...find a night shift or evening job, get a season pass...rip pow then go to sleep or the job and repeat.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

sm0ke said:


> this question is really more for those established 9-5 slaves but ive been toying with the idea of how cool it would be to be a full time instructor during the winter.
> yes i realize the downsides and obvious pay cuts but its just a pipe dream thats fun to think about.


What would you do in the summer? 

Would depend on pay diff, would have to clear a minimum 500$(after taxes) per week and include quality health insurance and retirement package.


----------



## Snurf (Jan 23, 2012)

How much can you make as an instructor where you are? In Canada you wouldn't be making a great deal of money.


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be an instructor, always having to teach beginners and spending days sitting on the snow teaching people to sideslip on the bunnyhill.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I know people at my local resort who run businesses in the summer months and effectively shut down so they can instruct full time in the winter. If I could swing it, I probably would.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

nickwarrenn said:


> I wouldn't want to be an instructor, always having to teach beginners and spending days sitting on the snow teaching people to sideslip on the bunnyhill.


If you are a damn good rider, and can articulate yourself with out bro-ing out too much, you will be valued as a high level instructor and get the more advanced lessons, better tips, and more money in general. Everyone has to do beginner lessons every once and awhile, but there are likely other instructors that don't ride as well and beginners are all they can teach. Full timers also get priority over part timers, so if you don't want to teach a beginning lesson, you can pawn it off on someone else.

I've said this before and I'll say it again, who doesn't want to get paid to take out an advanced lesson and show them the mountain? You get to shred glades, steeps, pow and park... and GET PAID!! 

I taught mostly upper level lessons, but there is a rewarding feeling associated with getting someone to make turns in only an hour or two!

But yes... If you can't handle not doing exactly whatever you want whenever you want on the mountain, then it's not for you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

No. People piss me off. I see plenty of entitled douchebags in the ski/ride school classes who I'd probably punch in the fucking face if I was the instructor. Just because you paid a few bucks to take a class doesn't mean you're going to magically become Travis Rice or Bode Miller. Some of these assholes seem to think that's the case.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Imo, as being a night shifter...find a night shift or evening job, get a season pass...rip pow then go to sleep or the job and repeat.


This is what I do too... Ride 830-1 or 2 with my son then work 3-11... In summer we play basketball, soccer, mtn bike, hike or hit the skate parks in the morning....

I preet much feel the same as linville about the people in lessons.....


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Have you guys ever actually instructed? Maybe that happens near more populated areas???? Where I was, up in west bumfuck Maine at Sugarloaf, I taught every day for 3.5 months and never came across anyone like that. I could imagine some more richie rich entitled folks near bigger cities though...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Have you guys ever actually instructed? Maybe that happens near more populated areas???? Where I was, up in west bumfuck Maine at Sugarloaf, I taught every day for 3.5 months and never came across anyone like that. I could imagine some more richie rich entitled folks near bigger cities though...


Come to CO where you get a ton of entitled tourists and see what you find.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Based on what I've been told by instructors, the pay is beyond crap and they do it just because they like it. Ski patrollers seem to do a little better, with a select few managers at big western resorts earning a passable salary, considering they are free to work at something else in the off season. If you have the means to bail from your job over the winter, go for it if it's something you'd like. I don't know if it's feasible, but an alternate option might be to just do it on the side; evenings and weekends.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

AAA said:


> I don't know if it's feasible, but an alternate option might be to just do it on the side; evenings and weekends.


this is exactly what i currently do - the local hill is open weekdays from 4-9pm and then i hit up my local mountain on the weekends and do mountain safety and occasionally take a vacation day to go ride...but it never seems to be enough:laugh:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Nope, that'd try my patience pretty quickly and for unjustifiable pay. Unjustifiable even if it didn't try my patience.


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I would never in a million years give up my $70k a year job with 401K, medical, dental, disability, vacation to go full time and make maybe 10 grand a year no benefits. It's just not smart money.


i was under the impression you were a full time instructor (given the amount of videos of yours ive seen)

given what you said above it looks like you and i are in the same boat - ive talked to a few instructors and they all say the money is terrible but its something that they enjoy. ive ran the idea passed a few of them about teaching on the weekends but i dont want it to take up all of my riding time so i may just stick to mountain safety and only volunteer X amount of days a season and still get a pass

although i really do want to try teaching...but like i said...its a pipe dream i like to think about from time to time


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Totally going to back up AAA on this one. I love instructing and it is the only reason I do it along with the perks of free season pass, free locker, discounts for food beverages and other gear, free training clinics which helps my own riding, great camaraderie and the ability to ride for free or at a discount at other resorts.


My daughter is a part time ski instructor, this is the reason she does it. And really its the camaraderie and access to secret stellar bc stashes. She tells me, shows me pics and footy that us mere mortals only dream about hitting...like this past weekend, chest deep pillow lines.


----------

